# Gildenpage? Eure Kenntnise sind gefragt



## Enf0rc3 (19. März 2007)

Hi erstmal an alle.

Da es mein erster Beitrag ist, wollte ich mal gleich mit etwas anfangen was mir schon mehrer Tage durch dem Kopf geht, so wie der Titel es schon sagt geht es um Gildenwebseiten...Nun ist da meine Große Frage was man für solche Websiten genau alles braucht...da es ja in gewisser Weise viele Funktionen hat was manche Websiten nicht haben 

zbsp : Das User ihren Charackter Uploaden und täglich aktuliesiern (WoWRoster v1.7.3) 
          genau wie ne Gildenbank auf der Website zu verfügung stellen (auch WoWRoster v1.7.3)

BSP Seite : Bsp Seite

So was genau braucht man alles um eine Website+diese (Scripte) zu laufen zu kriegen? Also man müsste ja ne URL mieten (.de Domain) und soweiter...könnte hier jemand auflisten was man alles braucht um sowas zu stande zu bringen =) (Die Kostenpunkte könn ruhig mit aufgezählt werden^^)

Oder gibt es EVTL notfalls...net so qualitable Pages...die aber dafür Kostenlos sind...zbsp wie diese unzähligen Clan-Internet-Seiten gibts da auch sowas in WoW Richtung?

So ^^ das war erstmal genug fürs erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuro (20. März 2007)

Die genauen Anforderungen des Scripts kenne ich leider nicht ... musst du eventuell mal nachlesen.

Aber was du auf jeden Fall benötigst:

Webspace mit PHP-Unterstützung und Datenbankanbindung

Du lädst das Script auf deinen Webspace, installierst das Script ( Erzeugung der Datenbanktabellen usw. )
Für die Intallationsroutine gibt es meißtens eine install.php so dass du das nicht per Hand machen musst. 
Aber lese dir doch bitte einfach mal die beiliegende Installationsanleitung durch.

Wie gesagt ich kenne das Script nicht aber im großen und ganzen wird das so gehandhabt.

Günstigen Webspace mit PHP und Datenbankunterstützung findest du zb. hier


----------



## Falke80 (20. März 2007)

Es kommt immer darauf an, was man haben will!
was du für WoWRoster v1.7.3 braucht, weis ich nicht, aber wenn dir die Blasc visitenkarten reichen, und du auf eine .de domain verzichten kannst, gibt es eigentlich alles kostenlos. und auch fast alles werbefrei. der kostenlose webspace unterstütz soweit ich weiß allerdings weder php noch irgendwelche datenbanken.


----------



## Enf0rc3 (20. März 2007)

Hmm das mir schon klar...halt aber diese "Kostenlosen Seiten" sind irgendwie Spiele für Counterstrike und desweiten ausgelegt kennt einer denn n Anbieter der "Kostenlos-Seiten" bereit stellt nur für die WoW platform?

Später kann man sich ja immer noch für ne .de Domain entscheiden


----------



## Falke80 (20. März 2007)

Enf0rc3 schrieb:


> Hmm das mir schon klar...halt aber diese "Kostenlosen Seiten" sind irgendwie Spiele für Counterstrike und desweiten ausgelegt kennt einer denn n Anbieter der "Kostenlos-Seiten" bereit stellt nur für die WoW platform?
> 
> Später kann man sich ja immer noch für ne .de Domain entscheiden



also, die kostenlosen seiten sind in erstelinie für garnix aufgestelt. es wir dir hier nur der webspace zu verfügung gestellt. über das aussehen und den inhalt kannt du frei entscheiden.


----------



## Enf0rc3 (20. März 2007)

Könnta parr dieser "Kostenlose Seiten dinger" posten =D danke schon im voraus


----------



## Falke80 (20. März 2007)

Enf0rc3 schrieb:


> Könnta parr dieser "Kostenlose Seiten dinger" posten =D danke schon im voraus



also, kostenlose domains kannst du unter www.nic.de.vu oder unter www.nic.de.ki bekommen. gibt bestimmt auch noch andere.
kostenloser webspace ist unter www.arcor.de und anderen anbietern zu bekommen. aber bei arcor weiß ich, das er werbefrei ist, bei anderen mußt du halt schauen. über die qualität kann ich allerdings nix sagen. müßtest du dann einfach mal testen.


----------



## Door81 (21. März 2007)

Das Problem bei gratis Webspace-Anbietern ist oftmals:

kein PhP
kein Mysql (für Datenbanken, sprich Php-Foren, DKP, usw.)
falls PhP oftmal "safe_mode" eingeschaltet (Probleme mit zB Itemstats) 
"Curl" nicht erlaubt (ebenfalls Probleme mit zB Itemstats)
Traffic-Limitierungen (gerade bei großen Gilden mit vielen Hits/Tag oder Forumtraffic, eigner Bilderupload auf den "eigenen" Host, etc.)

Als Beispiel mal unsere Gildenhomepage, die Punkte "forum" und "dkp" werde auf den meisten Gratis Hosts nicht laufen, wage ich zu prophezeien.  www.msd-online.com/forsaken


----------



## Enf0rc3 (22. März 2007)

@Falke80

Grml wo genau findet man da bei Arcor das mit dem Webspace...Suche mich grad da dumm und dämlich


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

hi, eigentlich ist doch bei deinem interntanbieter immer eine free domain dabei, mit webspace usw. also bei 1&1 ist das so. aber auch bei anderen anbieter ist das normalwerweise standard. also ich bin bei 1&1 und hab da eine und muss auch nix dafür zahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long piff


----------



## Falke80 (22. März 2007)

da steht auf der linken seite groß PIA!
da mußt du dich dann registrieren! nimm aber die version, die nix kostet!




Piafra schrieb:


> hi, eigentlich ist doch bei deinem interntanbieter immer eine free domain dabei, mit webspace usw. also bei 1&1 ist das so. aber auch bei anderen anbieter ist das normalwerweise standard. also ich bin bei 1&1 und hab da eine und muss auch nix dafür zahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soweit ich weiß ist das bei t-online nicht mehr mit drinne. die wollen für alles extra kohle sehen


----------

